# Is Dan Abnett is not writing for BL anymore?



## Anakwanar

It's just a assumption - but it's based on facts:

- Warmaster (cover -synopsis) and Penitent (only title with blank page) are now officially gone from all Book stores sites - amazon/ barnes&nobles, waterstones etc. etc. 

- Dan Abnett on his twitter said that were would be some important info - announcement soon 

- 4 comic projects and GOTG book for him to write till autumn

That's it - no more Gaunt, no more Inquisitor 

EDIT: Title changed to reflect speculation.


----------



## Gret79

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Warmaster-Gaunts-Ghosts-Abnett/dp/1849705313/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1395653647&sr=8-7&keywords=abnett

Is this the warmaster book you mentioned?


----------



## dark angel

Yeah, you're _completely _wrong. 

They just released a new Gaunt's Ghosts story. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/Quick-Reads.html


----------



## Jacobite




----------



## Anakwanar

It was my opinion - general search doesn't show the results for books. 



dark angel said:


> They just released a new Gaunt's Ghosts story.


That's a very old story from anthology for one of the BL events


----------



## Gret79

This is from the link @dark angel posted

*A Ghost Return *
Gaunt’s Ghosts is one of the most enduringly popular series Black Library has ever released. A Ghost Return is set before the events of the Founding, and sees our hero, Commissar Ibram Gaunt, on the search of an ancient shrine beneath the ruins of a hive city. If you’re a fan of the Gaunt’s Ghosts series, this should make the wait for the next novel just that little bit more bearable. 

I caught up with Dan to find out what we can look forward to from the next book. 








_*DAN: *After some unavoidable delays, The Warmaster (Gaunt book 14) is now thundering along again. What can you expect? Well, it's the direct sequel to Salvation's Reach, and follows Gaunt and his Ghosts as they return from that raid - to be plunged into utter mayhem on the hive world Urdesh, where Warmaster Macaroth himself is leading the Imperial Crusade forces against the Anarch's hosts. Massive, massive battlefield action... The tide of the Sabbat Worlds Crusade may be about to turn in the most dramatic way. 

But will Macaroth, and our heroes, survive the onslaught of Urdesh long enough to see it? And what sinister games are being played out behind the scenes? All of that, and maybe the return of some old faces too!_


----------



## Jacobite

This isn't:

"_*DAN: *After some unavoidable delays, The Warmaster (Gaunt book 14) is now thundering along again. What can you expect? Well, it's the direct sequel to Salvation's Reach, and follows Gaunt and his Ghosts as they return from that raid - to be plunged into utter mayhem on the hive world Urdesh, where Warmaster Macaroth himself is leading the Imperial Crusade forces against the Anarch's hosts. Massive, massive battlefield action... The tide of the Sabbat Worlds Crusade may be about to turn in the most dramatic way. 

But will Macaroth, and our heroes, survive the onslaught of Urdesh long enough to see it? And what sinister games are being played out behind the scenes? All of that, and maybe the return of some old faces too!"

_Straight from the horses* mouth, he's still writing for BL. Nice try though.

* Let it be known that I do not think Dan Abnett is a horse. And if he is... well he is the most talented horse ever to walk this earth and should be held up as the great ever writer to put pen to paper, simply because of the fact we are then talking about a horse that can write and also a horse that has managed to fool everybody into thinking he is a human.


----------



## dark angel

Anakwanar said:


> That's a very old story from anthology for one of the BL events


Which would that be?

Last I knew, the only Gaunt's Ghosts shorts out there were _The Iron Star_ and _Of Their Lives in the Ruins of Their Cities_.


----------



## Anakwanar

DA:
It was released in BL anthology for BL Live 2013, last year.

To jacobite


> * Let it be known that I do not think Dan Abnett is a horse. And if he is... well he is the most talented horse ever to walk this earth and should be held up as the great ever writer to put pen to paper, simply because of the fact we are then talking about a horse that can write and also a horse that has managed to fool everybody into thinking he is a human.


don't be rude man, i don't mean what you wrote. In a week time he could have burned his contract with BL. It's not about that he is busy - it's that he doesn't want to write HH-40K anymore


----------



## Rems

Anakwanar said:


> DA:
> It was released in BL anthology for BL Live 2013, last year.
> 
> To jacobite
> 
> 
> don't be rude man, i don't mean what you wrote. In a week time he could have burned his contract with BL. It's not about that he is busy - it's that he doesn't want to write HH-40K anymore


Despite all evidence to the contrary? Are you being deliberately obtuse?

Actually look at the link DA posted and Jacobite quoted. Look at the timestamp. 17th of March. He still is, and still intends to write for the Black Library. 

So some of his books got delayed, so what? There could be all manner of personal reasons we're not privy to. Jumping to the conclusion that Abnett's up and quit writing for the Black Library is foolish.


----------



## Zion

If Dan has quit writing for the Black Library we'd know about it outright. Futhermore the Black Library is a steady paycheck for him and I don't see that changing anytime soon. He seems to enjoy doing it and has a lot of ideas so why would he stop?



Jacobite said:


> * Let it be known that I do not think Dan Abnett is a horse. And if he is... well he is the most talented horse ever to walk this earth and should be held up as the great ever writer to put pen to paper, simply because of the fact we are then talking about a horse that can write and also a horse that has managed to fool everybody into thinking he is a human.


Dan Abnett confirmed to be Chicken Boo?


----------



## Karthak

Jesus H. Christ. When I first saw the title I thought that this was confirmed, and not just inane speculation. Not sure what to say that wouldn't get me banned.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

He's not allowed to finish until he completed his last inquisition trilogy.

If he tries to escape I will go all Liam Neeson on his arse!


----------



## Angel of Blood




----------



## Malus Darkblade

Looks like his friend managed to get a hold of his account once again and is running amok with it.


----------



## Doelago

Thanks for giving me a heart attack..:scare: 

Next time add the *[INSANE THEORY] *tag to your thread title.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Too much pessimism from the OP, which definitely isnt fact. A mod should probably rename this thread to speculation.


----------



## Zion

Brother Lucian said:


> Too much pessimism from the OP, which definitely isnt fact. A mod should probably rename this thread to speculation.


Sorted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This was all discussed in one of your previous threads. You asked a similar question, pretty much raging about why he wasn't trotting out a book a week. You were informed he had a relapse of his illness and all deadlines had been pushed back. It would be logical to assume that still holds true, instead of repeating the thread.


----------



## kwak76

I remember he was sick and took a year off or something.Not sure if he has that same problem again.


----------



## Paceyjg

Rename the thread to 'Is Anakwanar a pawn to chaos'?


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster

Dan just tweeted that the rumours are untrue and that as we speak he is writing headmaster.


----------



## cheeto

Phew! Glad that's not the case!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Didn't we have this exact same thread, with the exact same urgent sense of panic, by the exact same poster, a few weeks ago?


----------



## Stop Making Sense

I believe that was the case. With a little bit of "Why are novels being pushed back. I want it now" in between.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Didn't we have this exact same thread, with the exact same urgent sense of panic, by the exact same poster, a few weeks ago?


Yes, but that time it was "his friend" who was on his account. I'll leave it for you to decide just how sceptical I am about that excuse.


----------



## Tawa

Angel of Blood said:


> Yes, but that time it was "his friend" who was on his account. I'll leave it for you to decide just how sceptical I am about that excuse.


Sometimes my mum uses mine.......


----------



## aerogems

Angel of Blood said:


> Yes, but that time it was "his friend" who was on his account. I'll leave it for you to decide just how sceptical I am about that excuse.


I can believe it. If you go back and look, the english suddenly got a lot better for a few posts and read like a native speaker. However, people tend to befriend others who have similar interests and outlooks on the world, so it's not necessarily that surprising that the friend and OP are both in need of learning the art of patients; not to mention learning that you need a little more evidence than a couple of book titles disappearing from third party sites and some misinterpreted twitter comment.

I'm guessing our official unofficial Black Library rep (insofar as being the only one among us with direct experience having a work published by Black Library) has had more than one working title of a book change somewhere along the line between the initial idea and what ended up on the cover. I also recall there being a bit in the forward of Emperor's Gift about how the initial deadline for that book came and went as it underwent a metamorphosis.


----------



## Anakwanar

aerogems said:


> Originally Posted by Angel of Blood
> Yes, but that time it was "his friend" who was on his account. I'll leave it for you to decide just how sceptical I am about that excuse.


Ok, seems he doesn't understand a thing from the last time. Well i'm tired making excuses to anyone for the thing i haven't done, so i will close this acc. So no more bullshit from him. No more threads - so be happy

Personally *to Angel of Blood *- man, not everyone has an ability to read overpriced English books and to have his personal account on forums. Poverty, war, Russians - and other trillion problems. 
That doesn't mean - that you should be rude and cynical


----------



## Angel of Blood

What on earth do english books have to do with this?


----------



## Khyzer

Anakwanar said:


> man, not everyone has an ability to read overpriced English books and to have his personal account on forums.


I don't seem to remember having to pay for this account... On a serious note, are E-mails like... strictly controlled in Russia or something? Why is it hard for him to get his own account?


----------



## Anakwanar

Khyzer said:


> On a serious note, are E-mails like... strictly controlled in Russia or something?


We are from Ukraine, not Russia. But not everyone here, has an internet provider in the 21 century (yeah it happens) - *and right now we are in Russian blockade:* half of our providers and traffic are blocked. 
Anyway i started new account procedure - so it should not be a problem anymore.


----------



## Anakwanar

In the meantime - http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/weekender-iii-ticket.html

Platinum tickets for 475 GBP, 320 GBP for gold - that's what i was talking about, Angel of Blood. And reprinted shorts, anthologies, limited editions etc. 
For this price i could get a 2 year book sets from any other World bookseller


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I thought you were in Ireland, seeing as you claimed to be at the BL Dublin event last year, and have access to event only books before they even appear on the pirate sites. 

Maybe that was your mate as well.


----------



## Anakwanar

Khorne's Fist
No - i was in Ireland. For our all sake - he doesn't have a visa :grin:

But - yeah he commented in my place. Now this will not be a problem - i just changed my credentials and blocked his access. So - no 'flame' anymore. 

Cheers mates :grin:

Sad about the BL facebook closure - last time i checked, it was more than 59 000 likes. Strange - that with this support - they have closed it :grin:


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Stop spewing this crap - it's annoying. I'll have to take a warhammer and beat you and your imaginary friend.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Stop spewing this crap - it's annoying. I'll have to take a warhammer and beat you and your imaginary friend.


I whole-heartedly agree with this statement.


----------



## Nacho libre

Is it just me or is the guants ghost series like pure undiluted crack cocaine.


----------



## Anakwanar

Nacho libre said:


> is it just me or is the guants ghost series like pure undiluted crack cocaine


Yes, they are


----------



## Nacho libre

Anakwanar said:


> Yes, they are


Cannot wait until warmaster comes out.


----------



## Anakwanar

Nacho libre said:


> Cannot wait until warmaster comes out.



Me too, me too. I for once believe (or trying to convince myself), that we will get it for BL Weekender 2014, this November. 
Anyway it all depends on Dan Abnett. And he has a busy schedule this year


----------



## Freakytah

Nacho libre said:


> Is it just me or is the guants ghost series like pure undiluted crack cocaine.


I'd agree, except that crack is cocaine cut with baking soda so there's not really such a thing as "pure" crack.


----------



## Nacho libre

Freakytah said:


> I'd agree, except that crack is cocaine cut with baking soda so there's not really such a thing as "pure" crack.


Pure to an agreeable level.:laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Here's crack for you.

*moons*


----------



## gothik

Angel of Blood said:


> Yes, but that time it was "his friend" who was on his account. I'll leave it for you to decide just how sceptical I am about that excuse.


that ranks up there with my early days in a womens room on Yahoo back in the day of chatrooms...."Hi i am a girl i am using my brother/cousins/friends computer" 

honestly i take no notice of anything like this, i am sure White Dwarf would be the first ones to release something relating to its writers, maybe he should put something more tangible up and believable and he might not get shat on from a great height.


----------



## Vaz

Tawa said:


> Here's crack for you.
> 
> *moons*


*Felches Tawa*

There's nothing up here... Oh, I get it...


----------



## gothik

Vaz said:


> *Felches Tawa*
> 
> There's nothing up here... Oh, I get it...


thats a very.....disturbing image but maybe Tawa been telling fibs...about his um....mooning bits


----------



## Tawa

Vaz said:


> *Felches Tawa*
> 
> There's nothing up here... Oh, I get it...


You loved it really. Don't try to hide it..... :laugh:



gothik said:


> thats a very.....disturbing image but maybe Tawa been telling fibs...about his um....mooning bits


----------



## Nacho libre

Tawa said:


> Here's crack for you.
> 
> *moons*


Hide the crack the police are here.


----------



## Tawa

Nacho libre said:


> Hide the crack the police are here.


Only because they'd be hovering it up themselves


----------



## Angel of Blood

They're hovering it again?!


----------



## gothik

Angel of Blood said:


> They're hovering it again?!


Who needs Riot police? just through the force at them "Go back to your homes you will"


----------

